

Hackers can trick self-driving cars into taking evasive action - ikeboy
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/sep/07/hackers-trick-self-driving-cars-lidar-sensor

======
detaro
Probably possible with the radar based distance-keeping/collision avoidance
assistance things of modern cars as well. "Only" slams the brakes, but in the
wrong traffic situation that also can go pretty wrong.

